# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Ganadería  Vacunarán a bovinos contra fiebre aftosa en cuatro departamentos

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Lima, feb. 18 (ANDINA).-* El Servicio Nacional de Sanidad Agraria (Senasa) estableció en cuatro departamentos del país una campaña de vacunación antiaftosa obligatoria de bovinos de toda edad para el presente año.  
La vacunación se realizará en zonas identificadas con vacunación o de alto riesgo de Tumbes, Piura, Lima y Cajamarca, detalla una resolución publicada hoy en el boletín de Normas Legales del Diario Oficial El Peruano.
La campaña comprende dos fases: Del 1 de abril al 31 de mayo, y del 1 de octubre al 30 de noviembre. 
Se hace necesario ejecutar la vacunación antiaftosa durante todo el año en zonas de alto riesgo que concentren ganado bovino procedente de las zonas sin vacunación, con fines de comercialización, acopio y engorde de ganado.  
La fiebre aftosa es una enfermedad animal altamente contagiosa, producida por un virus. Perjudica a la ganadería y al comercio exterior de animales, productos y subproductos.Temas similares: Artículo: Senasa suspende importación de animales y productos de Paraguay susceptibles a fiebre aftosa Artículo: Canadá declara a Perú como zona libre de fiebre aftosa y carne peruana podrá ingresar a ese mercado Lanzamiento de una gran ofensiva contra la fiebre aftosa Perú prevé obtener reconocimiento internacional de erradicación total de fiebre aftosa para año 2014 Vacunarán a bovinos contra fiebre aftosa en cuatro departamentos

----------

